# Tank Filtration



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

So I have a 44gallon aquarium with 1 young black piranha, and iv been doing water changes weekley. But I have recently got my new pump in! I was running just a fluval c3, but iv just added a fluvial 305 ontop of the c3. Im still waiting on 2 odyssea 250gph powerheads that i got online. So what I'm wondering is how critical are weekly water changes? do I not have enough filtration? could i start doing monthly once i get the powerheads? help me out thanx guys!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

CanadianKid92 said:


> So I have a 44gallon aquarium with 1 young black piranha, and iv been doing water changes weekley. But I have recently got my new pump in! I was running just a fluval c3, but iv just added a fluvial 305 ontop of the c3. Im still waiting on 2 odyssea 250gph powerheads that i got online. So what I'm wondering is how critical are weekly water changes? do I not have enough filtration? could i start doing monthly once i get the powerheads? help me out thanx guys!


hi...I have a strong filtration in my aquarium(two canister filters,two powerheads and air pump for bubbles)and I do water changes every saturday..


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

filtration houses bacteria that turns ammonia into nitrites as well as bacteria that turn nitrites into nitrates. The only way to get rid of nitrates is water changes. A ton of live plants will help keep nitrates low but you will still need to do waterchanges. Not to mention the stuff that gets into the gravel needing to be cleaned out.

*Waterchanges are necessary.*

Maybe you could go as long as biweekly with just a solo fish but weekly is best.
Besides how bad can it really be to change 20 gallons of water once a week?


----------



## CanadianKid92 (Apr 12, 2012)

okay! i just wasn't exactly sure the purpose of frequent changes except for cleaning out all the sh*t in the gravel. thanx a lot guys!


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

every tank is different with different bio loads so i wouldnt go off of (need one a week) method. just buy a test kit and that way u can find the right schedule for your tank.


----------

